# Weatherhead flashing installation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like they used what they had on hand and should work.
Should have been a split boot made just for this job.
No roofers going to be having the power cut off, removing the weather head, pulling out the main power feed wire in order to use a solid boot.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

We either use a special split boot for these, or 2 regular boots. One split from the top (goes on first) and one split from the bottom (goes on second). Not ideal, but better than relying on caulking.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

roofermann said:


> We either use a special split boot for these, or 2 regular boots. One split from the top (goes on first) and one split from the bottom (goes on second). Not ideal, but better than relying on caulking.


Split boots are rubber with metal zipper/clasps? Or something like that? Do they fail over time too?

Funny, for some reason I don't think I see those around my area or I just haven't noticed. Perhaps roofers in my area been cheap and doing things differently.

If you go the 2 piece route, do you still caulk the piece that goes on first, and also caulk the second piece that goes next on top? Or is it fine to not caulk the cut line of the 2nd piece since there is flashing under it from the first one? Just curious.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Can't go wrong sealing both slits.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to go to a real roofing supply company, not a box store for them.
I get mine from ABC Supply.
There also available on line from hundreds of company's.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

delete


----------

